# RIDER CHRONICLES



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*GET READY FOR THE NEXT ROUND OF THE NORTHWEST RIDER STYLE*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Cant wait :biggrin: (one advanced copy please sir)


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 20 2005, 11:03 PM~4246347
> *GET READY FOR THE NEXT ROUND OF THE NORTHWEST RIDER STYLE
> 
> *


When? When? LOL
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
Are we there yet?
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh man, not the bald guy from Big I again. That guy made me sick

ADVANCE COPY KNEEGROW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Last i heard it was gunna try and be done by christmas does this mean we may have it by THANKSGIVING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

That malibu wagon looks hottttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah,................ budy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Man i gotta admit volume one was pretty tight im looking forward to number 2. Keep hoppping clean cars with bumpers NorthWest


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell yeah.................hurry up and get this popping Ryan......can't wait. oh yeah thanks for the new avi bro i love it!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AINT STOPPIN DOG!! I DO THIS JUST FOR FUN- MR IMPALA LOOKIN FORWARD 2 MEETIN UP WITH YOU NEXT YEAR. MORE PICS 2 COME...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2005, 08:27 AM~4248027
> *AINT STOPPIN DOG!! I DO THIS JUST FOR FUN- MR IMPALA LOOKIN FORWARD 2 MEETIN UP WITH YOU NEXT YEAR. MORE PICS 2 COME...
> *


i hope u come down for new years man you would enjoy it


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Big tony should be gettin' paid to be celebrity cast member on those NW dvd's, that dude is everywhere :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG TONY YET ANOTHER NW LEDGEND!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MOE..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AND MOE..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LIL MOE...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

All these pipcs that means you are probably working on the dvd and we will have it shortly  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS NOT 2 LATE TO ADD SHIT!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hurry up and send me a shipment :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 21 2005, 09:57 PM~4253417
> *:biggrin:
> *


stop smiling and make some DVD's man............ :biggrin: 

can't wait keep posting some sneek peeks bro.......looking good


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

heheheheheheee


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 22 2005, 07:53 AM~4254327
> *stop smiling and make some DVD's man............ :biggrin:
> 
> can't wait keep posting some sneek peeks bro.......looking good
> *


second to that the hop looks tight but when do we get to see the real thing???

special previews????   

serj


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

DAMN MINE AINT IN THE MAIL YET....HEHEHE


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

LET ME GET A COPY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE DVD IS NEEDING SOME R.O. FOOTAGE :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

give me give me give me give me..........


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

when do you think the dvd will be out?


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

STILL WAITING ON SOME FOOTAGE- TECH SPOT ON POWDERCOATING-
SHOP STOP- ANY OTHER RIDERS FEELIN THE NEED TO GET ON THE DVD THIS YEAR- YALL MAKE IT QUICK  CALL ME 503 997 7188 
WHATS UP SEATTLE? MAY BE UP THAT WAY IN A WEEK OR 2.
ALSO LOOKING FOR THE RIGHT CAR TO REP THE NW FOR THE NEXT COVER - LETS HEAR SOME IDEAS OF WHOSE RIDE WE SHOULD DO.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Use Joe"s...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:ugh:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Ha Ha....Good job on your first DVD.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS BRO - I REALLY APPERCIATES THAT!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 23 2005, 10:53 PM~4268365
> *STILL WAITING ON SOME FOOTAGE- TECH SPOT ON POWDERCOATING-
> SHOP STOP- ANY OTHER RIDERS FEELIN THE NEED TO GET ON THE DVD THIS YEAR- YALL MAKE IT QUICK  CALL ME 503 997 7188
> WHATS UP SEATTLE? MAY BE UP THAT WAY IN A WEEK OR 2.
> ...


what's happening up in sea town ryan? holla at me when you get up this way bro.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING RIDERS!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

same to ya bro and to everyone else!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAD RESPECT TO THEM DUKES BOYZ THANK YOU!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i'm so freakin full... i know its late and the day is just about over...


but....


HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVEREYONE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM ABOUT TO BURST DOG!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

who you tellin, and i aint even had desert yet either


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ay Ryan bring up a copy for me when you come up... How much they going for anyways so I can alert the homies.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

V.2 WONT BE READY, BUT IM TRYIN TO GET UP THERE TO SHOOT ADAMS SHOP. AND ANYTHING ELSE YALL CAN GET TO CRACK OFF THIS CLOSE 2 XMAS.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you comming up the weekend of the BLVD coat drive


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IF IT ALL WORKS OUT RIGHT- BUT- DONT LIKE 2 MAKE PROMISES I CANT KEEP.

EITHER WAY SOME P TOWN RIDERS WILL ROUNDS STUFF UP AND SEND IT TO B A IF ALL ELSE FAILS- GREAT IDEA TO SUPPORT THE COMMUNITY :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

For sure homie, hope some portland Riders can make it up!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 23 2005, 07:58 PM~4266987
> *THE DVD IS NEEDING SOME R.O. FOOTAGE :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

happy bird day to yall,and im filled to the max myself.

hey ryan, if you send enough copies my way theyll be on sale for you at the picnic.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 24 2005, 09:46 PM~4272495
> *happy bird day to yall,and im filled to the max myself.
> 
> hey ryan, if you send enough copies my way theyll be on sale for you at the picnic.
> *



fine dont have me come up :angry: 

we will work it out dog


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ryan hit me up before heading up to adam shop and i will see if i can make it up there!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 23 2005, 07:58 PM~4266987
> *THE DVD IS NEEDING SOME R.O. FOOTAGE :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN AND IM THERE AND ILL CAN GET THE REST OF THE HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WILL DO THANK U!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Nov 25 2005, 10:25 AM~4273890
> *JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN AND IM THERE AND ILL CAN GET THE REST OF THE HOMIES  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'M READY NOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS REAL RIDER TALK :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

anymore sneek peeks?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 24 2005, 10:55 PM~4272525
> *fine dont have me come up :angry:
> 
> we will work it out dog
> *


i still would love to have you up there, i was just makin sure that all bases are also covered,besides you still need to shoot the killer footage,


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Shit homie you better atleast come have some drinks with Boulevard if youre in town


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOLFOOL!!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

bumpers :0 :cheesy: this is a must buy for me


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Nov 25 2005, 12:54 PM~4274702
> *I'M READY NOW
> *


mention free chicken and everyone comes out of the wood work......



J/P dawg.....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

I'TS ALL GOOD :roflmao:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wait theres gonna be chicken at the nw semper fi picnic this year


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

drumsticks & hopsticks sounds finger licks-n-good


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 26 2005, 11:21 PM~4283286
> *drumsticks & hopsticks sounds finger licks-n-good
> *


sounds like the next name of your dvd has been discovered!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: 

NOT ON THE DVD BUT I LOVE THIS SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2005, 03:43 PM~4286407
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NOT ON THE DVD BUT I LOVE THIS SHOT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2005, 04:43 PM~4286407
> *:biggrin:
> 
> NOT ON THE DVD BUT I LOVE THIS SHOT :biggrin:
> *


  SEATTLE,YAKIMA,SPOKANE,AND VANCITY PUTT'IN IT DOWN FOR BIG RO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPE THE WEATHER HOLDS UP FOR A TRIP NORTH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2005, 10:37 PM~4289173
> *HOPE THE WEATHER HOLDS UP FOR A TRIP NORTH
> *


You better let me know before u come up


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Nov 27 2005, 10:49 PM~4288945
> *  SEATTLE,YAKIMA,SPOKANE,AND VANCITY PUTT'IN IT DOWN FOR BIG RO
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 27 2005, 10:51 PM~4289224
> *You better let me know before u come up
> *


yeah what he said!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u know it hopefully the weather will holdout.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME SEE US @ OUR BOOTH AT THE PORTLAND SHOW 06!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE NW VIDEO FOR RIDERS BY RIDERS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:55 PM~4299158
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY SWEETIE!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:59 PM~4299186
> *HEY SWEETIE!!
> *


whats up mijo. how are you doing?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:twak: 
stop teasing and hurry up and finish
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WONDERFUL CANT WAIT 2 KICK WITH U SOON


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

509 IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

you bringing a sneek peek wit ya when you come this way?
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEPIN IT UNDER WRAPS HOMEBOY- TILL IT DEBUTES- A SELECTED FEW HAVE CAME OVER SEEN IT IN PIECES- IT GOT SOME GREAT REVIEWS AND SUGGESTIONS-

JUST CAUSE I LOVE THE SPORT...
ANY VIDEO GUYS FROM ANYWHERE ESPECIALLY OUT OF THE NW

PULL UP IN CHEHALIS 

LETS HOP FOR THE DVD CROWN


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

you know what I dont really like is seeing the same old cars over and over and over and over again. And it's the same show's over and over and over again. Need some new footage and new rides homie's


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRING OUT YOUR AND ILL TAPE IT. PUT ON A HOP ILL TAPE IT- WHO MANY CARS DO YOU THINK THERE ARE IN WASHINGTON AND OREGON THAT HOP? VOL.1 HAD ALL THE SHOWS IN A 3 MONTH PERIOD. I PUT ON MOST THE CARS THAT HOP ON THE TAPE NOT ALL OF THEM... NW BRINGS THEM OUT I WILL TAPE THEM. GIVE VOL.2 A CHANCE


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:30 PM~4299833
> *BRING OUT YOUR AND ILL TAPE IT. PUT ON A HOP ILL TAPE IT- WHO MANY CARS DO YOU THINK THERE ARE IN WASHINGTON AND OREGON THAT HOP? VOL.1 HAD ALL THE SHOWS IN A 3 MONTH PERIOD. I PUT ON MOST THE CARS THAT HOP ON THE TAPE NOT ALL OF THEM... NW BRINGS THEM OUT I WILL TAPE THEM. GIVE VOL.2 A CHANCE
> *


 :tears: :tears: sorry bout that big homie. I forgot about that also. Say how much for a dvd carnal hit me up bro.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:30 PM~4299833
> *BRING OUT YOUR AND ILL TAPE IT. PUT ON A HOP ILL TAPE IT- WHO MANY CARS DO YOU THINK THERE ARE IN WASHINGTON AND OREGON THAT HOP? VOL.1 HAD ALL THE SHOWS IN A 3 MONTH PERIOD. I PUT ON MOST THE CARS THAT HOP ON THE TAPE NOT ALL OF THEM... NW BRINGS THEM OUT I WILL TAPE THEM. GIVE VOL.2 A CHANCE
> *


U C THE SAME CARS AND THE SAME CARS AND THE SAME COMPETITORS 2- HOPE 2 SEE YOU OUT THERE IN 06


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PM ME ILL GIVE U A DEAL DOG


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:33 PM~4299858
> *U C THE SAME CARS AND THE SAME CARS AND THE SAME COMPETITORS 2- HOPE 2 SEE YOU OUT THERE IN 06
> *


 :uh: sorry big homie my time up here in the NW is up. Ima have to do it big in virginia. What can I say bro the military puts me where they need me :angry:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:33 PM~4299858
> *U C THE SAME CARS AND THE SAME CARS AND THE SAME COMPETITORS 2- HOPE 2 SEE YOU OUT THERE IN 06
> *


 :uh: shit homie when I get out to VA I will personally fly you out to video tape some east coast shit. As long as you dont stand me up like truucha stood them other fucks up big homie :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MILITARY HUH, NICE, THANK YOU FOR TAKEN CARE OF OUR COUNTRY AND OUR FAMILYS!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:36 PM~4299890
> *MILITARY HUH, NICE, THANK YOU FOR TAKEN CARE OF OUR COUNTRY AND OUR FAMILYS!!
> *


  so does that mean I get a discount :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 29 2005, 01:36 PM~4299883
> *:uh:  shit homie when I get out to VA I will personally fly you out to video tape some east coast shit. As long as you dont stand me up like truucha stood them other fucks up big homie :biggrin:
> *



I AINT LIKE THAT BRO- GOT ANOTHER MILITARY HOMIE FROM CHICAGO RUNNING SOME TAPE FOR US- WOULD LOVE 4 U 2 B ON THE TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 01:39 PM~4299913
> *I AINT LIKE THAT BRO- GOT ANOTHER MILITARY HOMIE FROM CHICAGO RUNNING SOME TAPE FOR US- WOULD LOVE 4 U 2 B ON THE TEAM :biggrin:
> *


 :0 really big homie. Pm me with the details big homie.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

got a peek the other week bumber checking, some trash talking and some behind the seens action. Everything a grown boy needs.Hater watch out for this one!!! hope some people have thick skin too

PS why don't you put a picture of your car on the cover I know how she looks with a little crome up front?


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

Better yet I still love this pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST WAIT TILL IT HAPPENS 2 U!! IT WILL TOO- CAUSE I KNOW YOU GET SWITCH ITCH OFTEN I GOT PROOF ON TAPE :biggrin:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 28 2005, 12:55 PM~4292174
> *COME SEE US @ OUR BOOTH AT THE PORTLAND SHOW 06!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Nov 29 2005, 04:32 PM~4301429
> *
> *


:twak: :twak: stop instegating :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lol what up big krusher!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's up Krush?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup crush,ima b pullin snapshots for ryan also at the chehalis show.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good lookin out!! i hope u gets me puttin the big body on the bumper!!!! or try 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Nov 29 2005, 03:32 PM~4300966
> *Better yet I still love this pic  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *





CHEERLEADING WITHOUT THE CHEER :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You need to get your ass up here and kick it homie :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 09:30 PM~4304027
> *i hope u gets me puttin the big body on the bumper!!!! or try 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
can't wait to see this........yeah same here bro


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 06:50 AM~4305479
> *:0
> can't wait to see this........yeah same here bro
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAKE A GOOD COVER FOR #3 :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 07:45 AM~4305700
> *MAKE A GOOD COVER FOR #3 :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: day riders how many videos do ya have big homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

VOL 2 COMIN OUT QUICK - READY TO WORK ON 3


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

Are you gonna keep shooing those cars up there or are you going to make a trip down here?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboy'z_@Nov 30 2005, 10:29 AM~4306760
> *Are you gonna keep shooing those cars up there or are you going to make a trip down here?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

Just a question


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHERES DOWN THERE?? :biggrin:


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

Come on new bro, we've discussed this :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 30 2005, 07:03 AM~4305549
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah homie. We gonna make it happen like we talked about on the phone right big homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

fo sho


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 11:35 AM~4307294
> *fo sho
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey whats up ryan ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

when is the dvd going to be out ? Cant wait to see some more of my homies from the BIG I :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

l_O_l


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COMMIN SOON DOG- NOT TO LATE TO ADD THAT CUTLASS :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 09:45 AM~4305700
> *MAKE A GOOD COVER FOR #3 :thumbsup:
> *


you know i will  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

R.C. RIDING WITH LUXURY!!! MUCH LOVE


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 06:18 PM~4309182
> *R.C. RIDING WITH LUXURY!!! MUCH LOVE
> *


you know! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn now i'm jealous!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 10:14 PM~4310887
> *damn now i'm jealous!!!!!!!
> *


about?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell i don't know i'm buzzing right now. have i met you before?


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 10:22 PM~4310949
> *hell i don't know i'm buzzing right now. have i met you before?
> *


nope, i live in new mexico


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS AINT THE LOVE CONNECTION TOPIC!!!



HAHAHAHAA


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 08:22 PM~4310949
> *hell i don't know i'm buzzing right now. have i met you before?
> *


  riders 30 min till payday. Ima have to find somebody with pay pal big homie. Ima call my boy ron and ask big homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 08:27 PM~4310988
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 08:26 PM~4310977
> *THIS AINT THE LOVE CONNECTION TOPIC!!!
> HAHAHAHAA
> *


but it's the buzz connection......



just messing around. what's up to all the REAL RIDERS out there! much love


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey Ryan do you have that mix that you have on your site that you can send me?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GET U BUZZ ON BIG DOG!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

and you know it! just getting my practice on for the 06. like you better do! :0 



















bumper check homie
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT 2 FIND IT BUT I THINK SO


I GOT THIS THOU


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHERE MY CHRONIC RIDERS AT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

and as yall say..............you know!!!!!!!!!


like i said get yo practice on big dogg cause we gone get our clown on next year!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I KNOW WHAT BIG TONY IS BRING TO THE TABLE :tongue:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

spill the beans.......................better yet Big Tony spill the beans bro!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 08:41 PM~4311116
> *spill the beans.......................better yet Big Tony spill the beans bro!
> *


 :0 :0 yeah spill the frejoles


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 08:38 PM~4311093
> *I KNOW WHAT BIG TONY IS BRING TO THE TABLE :tongue:
> *


What you talking bout willis :scrutinize: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2005, 08:46 PM~4311170
> *What you talking bout willis  :scrutinize:  :rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


come on Arnold spill'em what ya bringing?













j/k
is it gonna debut in chehalis?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 08:48 PM~4311185
> *come on Arnold spill'em what ya bringing?
> j/k
> is it gonna debut in chehalis?
> *


Im bringing a bumperless lead filled bumper stander :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2005, 08:51 PM~4311207
> *Im bringing a bumperless lead filled bumper stander :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


               




just make sure it's got ballon tires as well


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 08:54 PM~4311238
> *
> just make sure it's got ballon tires as well
> *


For sure and standerd wheels too :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2005, 09:00 PM~4311297
> *For sure and standerd wheels too  :biggrin:
> *


bro you got serious issues...........the 06 is either for riders or fakers!!!!!!!!! and we are real riders


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HEAR TONES USING A SHORT WHITE SCHOOL BUS WITH TINTED WINDOWS AND A LUGGAGE RACK!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 30 2005, 09:02 PM~4311310
> *bro you got serious issues...........the 06 is either for riders or fakers!!!!!!!!! and we are real riders
> *


 :angry: just for that im building MY BIG BODY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2005, 09:19 PM~4311459
> *:angry:  just for that im building MY BIG BODY TOO :biggrin:
> *


awwwww hell yeah


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Vol 3 title...........
2006 Put it on the stick or leave it on the bricks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 29 2005, 10:30 PM~4304027
> *good lookin out!! i hope u gets me puttin the big body on the bumper!!!! or try 2 :biggrin:
> *


ill be tryin,its only a 3.2 though.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 30 2005, 10:19 PM~4311459
> *:angry:  just for that im building MY BIG BODY TOO :biggrin:
> *


ill drive that for you when the olds is down,. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

T T T


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

post some more sneek peek pics bro


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 30 2005, 10:26 PM~4310977
> *THIS AINT THE LOVE CONNECTION TOPIC!!!
> HAHAHAHAA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: just send the feria big homie for the dvd. Man Im like a kid in a candy store :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 1 2005, 12:43 PM~4314851
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 1 2005, 03:24 PM~4315160
> *
> *


sup casper...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE SUPER FRIENDLY GHOST!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 1 2005, 03:26 PM~4315174
> *THE SUPER FRIENDLY GHOST!!
> *


LOL you working hard?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 1 2005, 01:28 PM~4315191
> *LOL you working hard?
> *



OF COURSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

^^^^

one of the hardest working in the buissness that i know of.... there might be others tho.... i know that dude brandon that disapeard from the scene beenw working hard too onthat carb boat up in alaska.....


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dressed2Impress	Posted Today, 05:53 PM
^^^^

one of the hardest working in the buissness that i know of.... there might be others tho.... i know that dude brandon that disapeard from the scene beenw working hard too onthat carb boat up in alaska....
____________________________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________










Do you think he'll be back with a new magazine :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE MAY BE BACK SOONER THAN THEN WE MAY THINK!!


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

:0 

I can't wait !!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST GOT SOME GREAT SUGGESTIONS FROM 85REGAL KEEPIN DOIN YOUR THING BRO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOT ON THE DVD JUST A COOL SNAP :biggrin: REAL RIDERS KNOW BETTER :0 :biggrin: 


LOWRIDERSCENE - HOMYZRUS - RIDERCHRONICLES
COME CHECK OUT THE BOOTH - 06 LRM TOUR


----------



## rollina64 (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 1 2005, 07:13 PM~4317845
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 Man homie cant wait to get my video big homie. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRO YOU GETTING ONE OF THE LAST NW HOPPERS RIDER T-SHIRTS TOO!! ONLY GOT LIKE 10 LEFT ALL XL!!- THE NEXT ROUND OF SHIRTS ARE GONNA BE TYGHT!!! AND PLENTY OF 2X AND 3X


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 1 2005, 07:23 PM~4317920
> *BRO YOU GETTING ONE OF THE LAST NW HOPPERS RIDER T-SHIRTS TOO!!  ONLY GOT LIKE 10 LEFT ALL XL!!- THE NEXT ROUND OF SHIRTS ARE GONNA BE TYGHT!!! AND PLENTY OF 2X AND 3X
> *


 :cheesy: thanks alot big homie. You da man :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You teaming up with Bro and Serj Ryan? :cheesy: 

HOMYZRUS and RIDERSCHRONICALS REPRESENT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 1 2005, 07:23 PM~4317920
> *BRO YOU GETTING ONE OF THE LAST NW HOPPERS RIDER T-SHIRTS TOO!!  ONLY GOT LIKE 10 LEFT ALL XL!!- THE NEXT ROUND OF SHIRTS ARE GONNA BE TYGHT!!! AND PLENTY OF 2X AND 3X
> *


save some 3x for me bro. are they going to be the same design or something different? either way i know they will look good :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 2 2005, 06:46 AM~4320267
> *save some 3x for me bro. are they going to be the same design or something different? either way i know they will look good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: 3x damn you a big muthafucka. :0 :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 2 2005, 06:50 AM~4320287
> *:uh: 3x damn you a big muthafucka. :0  :0
> *


naw just like my shirts big that's all


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 2 2005, 07:40 AM~4320511
> *naw just like my shirts big that's all
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: yeah that's what they all say


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 2 2005, 08:32 AM~4320754
> *:ugh:  :ugh: yeah that's what they all say
> *


bro you can ask anyone that know me i'm not skinny but i aint fat either. 225 lbs with a minor beer gut! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 2 2005, 11:29 AM~4322010
> *bro you can ask anyone that know me i'm not skinny but i aint fat either. 225 lbs with a minor beer gut! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 2 2005, 11:35 AM~4322067
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 1 2005, 05:32 PM~4317259
> *HE MAY BE BACK SOONER THAN THEN WE MAY THINK!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

is this video out?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

vol 1 out , vol 2 in a couple months!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats a nice size lockup.still cant wait to get some pics for the next dvd.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

look real close :uh:


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

that axle aint even reinforced or nothing


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 2 2005, 08:17 PM~4325992
> *vol 1 out , vol 2 in a couple months!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: cant wait for my dvd. Wanna see who's the shit in da NW


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

Just shipped a dvd to Switzerland along with a RSW order :0 :biggrin: NW going world wide


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT TO HEAR!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO!! LOOK 4 RIDER AND RHYDER WORKING TOGETHER 06 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

LOWRIDERSCENE - RIDERCHRONICLES
COME CHECK OUT THE BOOTH - 06 LRM TOUR 
[/quote]


WE'LL BE ALL OVER THE STATES!!!!!

SO LOOK FOR OUR BOOTH AT YOUR LOWRIDER SHOW NEAR YOU... :biggrin: 

SERJ


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 2 2005, 10:07 PM~4326722
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  cant wait for my dvd. Wanna see who's the shit in da NW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 2 2005, 12:29 PM~4322010
> *bro you can ask anyone that know me i'm not skinny but i aint fat either. 225 lbs with a minor beer gut! :biggrin:
> *



You're  skinny ....compared to the rest of the homies.... :biggrin: ...I think he just wants Riders Chronicles Car-cover for the Mini-Truck


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 1 2005, 06:32 PM~4317259
> *HE MAY BE BACK SOONER THAN THEN WE MAY THINK!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 .....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn i need one of those XL's if not 2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

pm me big dog


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS2005_@Dec 2 2005, 09:27 PM~4326073
> *that axle aint even reinforced or nothing
> *


i didnt notice that at first but damn.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey I heard someone wanted to know who is the shit in the NORTHWEST and you know. BIGTIME


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

INDIVIDUALS


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

it is Uso,yooooooooou knooooooooooooooow big bad UCE,fam :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Dec 3 2005, 09:02 PM~4331520
> *You're  skinny ....compared to the rest of the homies.... :biggrin: ...I think he just wants Riders Chronicles Car-cover for the Mini-Truck
> *


:biggrin: WHAT UP BIG SHUE - HOPE U AND THE FAM HAD A GOOD THANKGIVING!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Dec 4 2005, 12:49 AM~4332525
> *it is Uso,yooooooooou knooooooooooooooow big bad UCE,fam :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP LIL UCE, HOPE YOUR CARS COMING TOGETHER :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 4 2005, 12:13 AM~4332346
> *INDIVIDUALS
> *



THAT GOES FOR U TO YOUNGESTER :0


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

ya we are bro, UCE gang :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I HEARD YOU HAD SOMETHING NEW? HOW IS IT COMING ALONG?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MIGHT BE DONE THIS WEEKEND U READY??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AD COMIN OUT IN MAGAZINE.... WHAT U GUYS THINK?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 4 2005, 08:56 PM~4337125
> *AD COMIN OUT IN MAGAZINE.... WHAT U GUYS THINK?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good ryan,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THIS IS FOR EVERONE IN THE NW- 2006 LETS SHINE EVEN HARDER


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY RYAN IM SORRY TO DISSAPOINT YOU BUT NOT YET. WHEN IT IS DONE EVERY ONE WILL KNOW.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 4 2005, 11:56 PM~4337125
> *AD COMIN OUT IN MAGAZINE.... WHAT U GUYS THINK?
> *



Looks good!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness+Dec 3 2005, 09:02 PM~4331520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet. which magazine is it coming out in?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

T B A


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

That's a pretty cool ad.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 11:56 AM~4340761
> *THANKS!!
> *


ITs GREAT :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG TONE GOT A PEEK OVER THE WEEKEND!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 12:08 PM~4340833
> *BIG TONE GOT A PEEK OVER THE WEEKEND!!
> *


you were up this way and didn't call a brotha!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NAW TONY AND JT WERE DOWN HERE


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 01:35 PM~4341454
> *NAW TONY AND JT WERE DOWN HERE
> *


 :banghead: damn i knew i should have came on down that way this weekend.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 5 2005, 01:41 PM~4341503
> *:banghead: damn i knew i should have came on down that way this weekend.
> *


 :cheesy: did something happen. Did somebody have a shop call or something :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 5 2005, 01:45 PM~4341543
> *:cheesy:  did something happen. Did somebody have a shop call or something :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


naw i was suppose to go and visit some friends down that way but i didn't feel like driving this weekend.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 5 2005, 01:45 PM~4341543
> *:cheesy:  did something happen. Did somebody have a shop call or something :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


naw i was suppose to go and visit some friends down that way but i didn't feel like driving this weekend.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 5 2005, 01:52 PM~4341584
> *naw i was suppose to go and visit some friends down that way but i didn't feel like driving this weekend.
> *


 :uh: :uh: you should have taken the lac out there and nosed up with some cats for the cheese :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 5 2005, 01:45 PM~4341543
> *:cheesy:  did something happen. Did somebody have a shop call or something :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


naw i was suppose to go and visit some friends down that way but i didn't feel like driving this weekend.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 5 2005, 01:52 PM~4341591
> *:uh:  :uh:  you should have taken the lac out there and nosed up with some cats for the cheese :biggrin:
> *


not ready for any nose action right now. but that will be soon to come! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 5 2005, 02:07 PM~4341696
> *not ready for any nose action right now. but that will be soon to come! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 who's gonna do your frame big homie :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 03:35 PM~4341454
> *NAW TONY AND JT WERE DOWN HERE
> *


and who else? was there more than two people in the room?anther person hiding on the grassy nowl?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :biggrin: uffin: lol now thats comedy.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 5 2005, 02:57 PM~4342037
> *and who else?  was there more than two people in the room?anther person hiding on the grassy nowl?
> *




oh ya lil tony was there to, but he is from Ptown-
NO COMMENTS-FEEDBACK???
THEY MUST NOT OF LIKED IT, SO MUCH FOR HAVING THE BEST DVD IN THE NORTHWEST :uh: - GUESS I SHOULD GO BACK TO HOPPING CARS






FUCK IT

NAW ILL DO BOTH JUST TO PISS THE HATERS OFF :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now thats the spirit,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 06:49 PM~4343610
> *oh ya lil tony was there to, but he is from Ptown-
> NO COMMENTS-FEEDBACK???
> THEY MUST NOT OF LIKED IT, SO MUCH FOR HAVING THE BEST DVD IN THE NORTHWEST  :uh: - GUESS I SHOULD GO BACK TO HOPPING CARS
> ...


I said its great i didnt want the other to feal left out so i was keeping to much info on the down low and for the hopper wow watch out hop pits northwest dont even get me started on them cookies tell wifie AAAAA++++++++++ :biggrin:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 2 2005, 08:17 PM~4325992
> *vol 1 out , vol 2 in a couple months!!!
> *


I can't wait that long................................get back to work









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPPER? IM MAKE VIDEOS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ryan i think we know you have a hopper comin out.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 09:03 PM~4344741
> *HOPPER?  IM MAKE VIDEOS
> *


Dont be moddest mr 2 big body's :0  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey ryan need a driver for one?j/k i have my low low


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS ALL ON CREDIT :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

huh? oook you lost me,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 5 2005, 09:24 PM~4344941
> *ITS ALL ON CREDIT :roflmao:
> *


Ya right you forgot i was checking out the title :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 5 2005, 09:57 PM~4345145
> *Ya right you forgot i was checking out the title :0
> *


SEE U BACK IN A MONTH OR SO? LEMME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:   like i said yall lost me


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 5 2005, 10:46 PM~4345459
> *  :dunno:     like i said yall lost me
> *


Inside info if we told you we'd have to feed ya to the fish's :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU LIKE SWIMMIN WITH DA FISHES?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok then,i aint swimmin with no fishes,nor sleepin with em.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ryan ! double or single pump or one of each?


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM JUST BRING THE CAMERA 2 TAPE U FOOLZ- IM RETIRING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so does that mean i can hop your car?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U GOT WHAT IT TAKES- IM IN THE MAJORS DOG :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill let you show me the ropes first.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Dec 5 2005, 02:09 PM~4341709
> *:0  who's gonna do your frame big homie :cheesy:
> *


gotta new shop that wants to do it up for me.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 5 2005, 11:16 PM~4345645
> *ryan ! double or single pump  or one of each?
> *


you aint retireing. so answer that mans question.............whatcha bringing out 2 singles, 2 doubles, or 1 of each? :twak: don't make me come to PO to see for myself. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 6 2005, 07:26 AM~4346870
> *you aint retireing. so answer that mans question.............whatcha bringing out 2 singles, 2 doubles, or 1 of each?  :twak: don't make me come to PO to see for myself.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :buttkick: wait till da man brings his shit out. Are you that antious on losing :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

oohh wee- frame off single gate no wieght -nw style



remember bags r 4 ****


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 6 2005, 09:01 AM~4347342
> *oohh wee- frame off single gate no wieght -nw style
> remember bags r 4 ****
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 6 2005, 09:01 AM~4347342
> *oohh wee- frame off single gate no wieght -nw style
> remember bags r 4 ****
> *


hell yeah........once again it's on! can't wait to see it bro :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS NEVER BEEN OFF HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK OUT AUSTRIALIA- RIDER CHRONICLE BATCH IS GOING DOWN UNDER--- NW REP'N WORLD WIDE-


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

l_O_l


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 6 2005, 09:58 AM~4347727
> *LOOK OUT AUSTRIALIA- RIDER CHRONICLE BATCH IS GOING DOWN UNDER--- NW REP'N WORLD WIDE-
> *


do they have anything besides kangaroos that hop there? :0 




















j/k 
that's cool that your going international. Put us out there big dogg!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> *sweet. which magazine is it coming out in?
> *


wonder if i can figure it out....hmmmmm


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

big-scotty this is not a whore topic :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG SCOTTYS JUST TELLIN US HE IS READY TO CHANGE HIS SIGNATURE AROUND A LITTLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THATS GONNA BE TIGHT A SINGLE BIG BODY. GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MINI TRUCK 84 MAZDA WITH A SKILCRAFT CANOPY AND A PHANTOM TOP-


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 6 2005, 10:01 AM~4347342
> *oohh wee- frame off single gate no wieght -nw style
> remember bags r 4 ****
> *



hey ryan thats a bit of a low blow with me,as ima be runnin bags on the olds,then again ima postin on 3 with bags,and i know i aint no ***,just aint rollin bank to run juice.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 7 2005, 01:23 AM~4353742
> *hey ryan thats a bit of a low blow with me,as ima be runnin bags on the olds,then again ima postin on 3 with bags,and i know i aint no ***,just aint rollin bank to run juice.
> *


hell bags run just as much as juice if not more depending on the setup!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 7 2005, 06:47 AM~4354247
> *hell bags run just as much as juice if not more depending on the setup!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THAT STATEMENT WASNT FOR U BIG DOG- KEEP IT UP- DO WHAT YOUR DOING!!! NO DISRESPECT 2 U HOMIE-


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

just commenting that's all........


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ryan you still coming up next weekend for the toy and blanket drive?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

whats the weather lookin like??


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 7 2005, 12:33 PM~4356446
> *ryan you still coming up next weekend for the toy and blanket drive?
> *


 :cheesy: when is it going down big homie. I might be able to drop by on my way back from spokane.  Just need the info canales.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i sent it to you in a pm. not going to use another topic to do something like that. not trying to disrespect the homies topic!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY LORIDING69 PM ME THE INFO FOR NEXT WEEKEND PLEASE. THANKS BRO


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 7 2005, 02:21 PM~4357482
> *i sent it to you in a pm. not going to use another topic to do something like that. not trying to disrespect the homies topic!
> *


 :twak: what you talkin bout willis


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 7 2005, 02:28 PM~4357568
> *HEY LORIDING69 PM ME THE INFO FOR NEXT WEEKEND PLEASE. THANKS BRO
> *


sent.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight homie,hey you gonna get pics of that drive?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok then,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GONNA TRY -U COMIN? VENGENCE?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

hey rider what time should I be the at you know where homie. Give me a date and time.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ILL LET ALL THE SEATTLE BROS KNOWS!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 7 2005, 05:51 PM~4359274
> *ILL LET ALL THE SEATTLE BROS KNOWS!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY MISS LIPS!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 7 2005, 10:40 PM~4360574
> *HEY MISS LIPS!!!
> *


hey mr chronicles


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 7 2005, 06:42 PM~4359194
> *GONNA TRY -U COMIN? VENGENCE?
> *



sorry the olds is still down and i will be workin,i was lucky to get today off,i hadnt had a day off in so long i couldnt remember the last one i had.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD MORNING!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 8 2005, 08:33 AM~4363217
> *GOOD MORNING!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 8 2005, 08:33 AM~4363217
> *GOOD MORNING!!
> *


what up big dogg?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

The cookie monster is here :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP COOKIE MAN?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

me want coookie


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 8 2005, 11:24 AM~4364566
> *me want coookie
> *


yeah can i put in a order for oatmeal and raisin? :biggrin: 

what up big T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

someone say cookie? 

white chocolate and macadamia for me,just bee sure it comes with lots of milk,lol.

whaddup everyone


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i like special brownies


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 8 2005, 03:43 PM~4366577
> *i like special brownies
> *


 :tears: :tears: I wish I could eat them special brownies


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i know toro and kita would


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 8 2005, 06:11 PM~4366810
> *i know toro and kita would
> *


snitch


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Dec 8 2005, 06:20 PM~4366872
> *snitch
> *


 :biggrin: did someone say brownies


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 8 2005, 06:25 PM~4366915
> *:biggrin:    did someone say brownies
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 8 2005, 05:25 PM~4366915
> *:biggrin:    did someone say brownies
> *




ummmm brownies.......

toro got the vaquitas for the milk...... sounds like a full circle..

serj


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 8 2005, 06:41 PM~4367069
> *ummmm brownies.......
> 
> toro got the vaquitas for the milk......  sounds like a full circle..
> ...


heheheh...you can pick from a whole herd homie...heheheh.....GOT LECHE????


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 8 2005, 05:46 PM~4367111
> *heheheh...you can pick from a whole herd homie...heheheh.....GOT LECHE????
> *



leche and brownies all a homie needs


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

now I got the munchies fockers thanks


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

aaawww da fucheez!!!!!! anyone going 2 the majestioc new years hop??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 8 2005, 08:03 PM~4368608
> *aaawww da fucheez!!!!!! anyone going 2 the majestioc new years hop??
> *


Wish I could, you driving down homie?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ARE YOU GOING RYAN ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FLY- CANT STAND DRIVING THAT LONG!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

EMAIL PICS :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

even i wanna see some pics of this.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 9 2005, 02:03 AM~4369971
> *even i wanna see some pics of this.
> *


Sorry classified top sercet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ok ok have it your way tony,


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 8 2005, 09:03 PM~4368608
> *aaawww da fucheez!!!!!! anyone going 2 the majestioc new years hop??
> *



MOST LIKELY!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 9 2005, 02:58 AM~4370020
> *lol ok ok have it your way tony,
> *


I wish someone is holding them hostage on me :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ah i see,so its rider thats havin it his way,so join the club tony,i have to wait to get the dvd myself.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I might fly down with you homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if i could get the time off and wasnt savin for the vegas trip


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 9 2005, 03:27 PM~4373779
> *:roflmao:
> *


Picture WARDEN :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i love popcorn when its big and fluffy


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS OFFICAL RIDER CHRONICLES IS GOING TO LA FOR THE NEW YEARS PICNIC!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You sir redeamed yourself :biggrin: THANKS now can you do that at least once a week for me :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol,tony u funny,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u know i will tone dog


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 10 2005, 08:39 AM~4378402
> *u  know i will tone dog
> *


News flash might have to be ever few hours with the speedy work pace over there :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its these brownies hahahahaha


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Dec 8 2005, 06:28 PM~4364606
> *yeah can i put in a order for oatmeal and raisin?  :biggrin:
> 
> what up big T
> *



put me down for two bags of oreo double stuffs and a gallon of milk .... 

big tony has seen me eat before ....that one time at miners .. i can do it !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint even high and im eatin a whole large pizza on my own.yeah i can put away the food too,dont ask what size my cereal bowl is.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cereal box lasts 3 servings- prefer luck charms- guess cause im irish


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG THANGS COMIN 06


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 11 2005, 03:04 PM~4384353
> *BIG THANGS COMIN 06
> *


Really? like what?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

more footage- and more surprizes including Majestics hop to finish up v.2


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 12 2005, 09:55 AM~4388755
> *more footage- and more surprizes including Majestics hop to finish up v.2
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

THATS A MEAN MONTE HUH ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HURRY AND GET THAT VIDEO DONE.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 12 2005, 10:51 PM~4393683
> *HURRY AND GET THAT VIDEO DONE.
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MONTH AFTER NEW YEARS APPROX. IF ALL GOES WELL- GIVE ME SOMETHING TO SHOOT IN THE MEAN TIME!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 13 2005, 08:30 AM~4395097
> *MONTH AFTER NEW YEARS APPROX. IF ALL GOES WELL- GIVE ME SOMETHING TO SHOOT IN THE MEAN TIME!!!!
> *


you gonna be there this saturday for the blanket and toy drive in seattle?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if i could get time off of work ill try to make it up there,but the olds wont be makin the trip.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE JUNK YARD DOG IS GETTIN HUNGRY ALREADY AND IT AINT SPRING YET... UNDERGROUNDSHYT!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP RIDERS !


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 14 2005, 01:48 AM~4402415
> *WHATS UP RIDERS !
> *


what's up bro. how's the weather down in PO?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

SUNNY BUT COLD. ITS BEEN REAL WINDY.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah same here


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

check out www.bigtimehydraulics.com start up a site 4 them


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im chillin up here,its still cold,but not really windy.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

80% chance im comin up north- SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Hit me up when and if you get here bro


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 15 2005, 01:09 PM~4412159
> *80% chance im comin up north- SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


sweet!!!!!!!!!!! it will be cool to hang withcha once again


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 15 2005, 01:09 PM~4412159
> *80% chance im comin up north- SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


Let me know for sure please so i can dig out the shit i need to get 2 you :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ill be in seattle at about 2pm tomorrow call 503 997 7188 is my #


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dammit i had to work today,oh well i was on the road most of the day.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Saturday was a quick visit 2 adams shop


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

"NW whats up for 06??"


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what it do?????????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BASHED BUMPER - NOT STICKED


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 18 2005, 07:05 PM~4433122
> *Saturday was a quick visit 2 adams shop
> *


 :0 is that what it do :cheesy:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

nice,... thanks for tha '06 preview!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP ROBERT!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 18 2005, 09:07 PM~4433134
> *"NW whats up for 06??"
> *


Tell Adam to quite slackin and finish his impala.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

was i seeing right,that monte was standing at attention without help from the lift? nice,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 18 2005, 09:33 PM~4433962
> *Tell Adam to quite slackin and finish his impala.
> *


I see it in the back ground on the lift :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 19 2005, 01:28 AM~4434477
> *I see it in the back ground on the lift :0
> *


Looks a long ways from done, Ian will have his 64 done for this summer its pretty close.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 18 2005, 07:33 PM~4433955
> *WHAT UP ROBERT!!!
> *



same old shit!!!!!!! work'n on tha low-low


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 18 2005, 10:07 PM~4434116
> *was i seeing right,that monte was standing at attention without help from the lift? nice,
> *


Nope not standing you can see his legs in the back ground of the shot hes hopping it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 18 2005, 11:51 PM~4434548
> *Looks a long ways from done, Ian will have his 64 done for this summer its pretty close.
> *


Nice tell him to give me his gary may block :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 19 2005, 02:16 AM~4434654
> *Nice tell him to give me his gary may block  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck with that. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 19 2005, 01:13 AM~4434645
> *Nope not standing you can see his legs in the back ground of the shot hes hopping it
> *


oh ok,i thought i was seein things for a minute tony,thanx.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 19 2005, 01:03 AM~4434789
> *oh ok,i thought i was seein things for a minute tony,thanx.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

come on B A u commin or not???


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok this blows,i work so much i cant work on the olds,and i cant hang out with the fellow riders up north.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

make sure you get some good shots from the Majestics new year party!

i don't wanna see non of this - :biggrin: 

some of this is what i want to see - :thumbsup: 

but this would be great -  

just messing with ya. have a good holiday bro!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Dec 21 2005, 08:04 PM~4456348
> *:biggrin:
> *


  
HOPE EVERYONE HAS A VERRY MERRY X MAS!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

merry x-mas yall.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL MY FELLOW RIDERS.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I gotta get up to Everett to improve my image :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AWW DOG U IN THE WRONG STATUS?.... LOL... MERRY XMAS MY FRIEND!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 24 2005, 11:26 AM~4473251
> *AWW DOG U IN THE WRONG STATUS?.... LOL... MERRY XMAS MY FRIEND!!
> *


I Wanta be a Baller too.....Happy Holidays to all my NW Rida's.....Lets not miss a LICK in 06'


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed ill be tryin to make it to as many shows as possible.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow NW riders and riders in the world.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES....


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

MERRY X-MAS FROM THE ROLLERZ ONLY YAKIMA SEATTLE CHAPTER TO ALL THE NW


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

C U ALL IN CHEHALIS IF NOT BEFORE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: merry x-mas Ryan :wave: :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know im comin to chehalis this year.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=397646]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

happy new yearz to all the lowrider homies out there.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 24 2005, 09:49 PM~4477296
> *C U ALL IN CHEHALIS IF NOT BEFORE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

2006 LOOK OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,there may even be a new roller in the shows,if i get the olds goin by then


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 30 2005, 09:08 PM~4519105
> *indeed,there may even be a new roller in the shows,if i get the olds goin by then
> *


You have just about 6 months


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 30 2005, 10:25 PM~4519184
> *You have just about 6 months
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

concentwate young grasshoppa, you can achieve whaat you set your mind to accomplishing


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=405196]


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 31 2005, 10:31 AM~4521238
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> concentwate young grasshoppa, you can achieve whaat you set your mind to accomplishing
> *



true indeed


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PICS TO COME 2 NIGHT - SHOW WAS UNREAL - PERFECT 2 WRAP UP V. 2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 2 2006, 11:24 AM~4533865
> *PICS TO COME 2 NIGHT - SHOW WAS UNREAL - PERFECT 2 WRAP UP V. 2 :biggrin:
> *


Nice glad to see you had fun and made it back home safe


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS HOMIE - MAJESTICS TREATED US LIKE FAMILY- WALLY DOGS MY KIND OF PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY HOMIE HURRY AND GET THAT VIDEO OUT I CANT WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH ! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

what up dog onetight87 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 31 2005, 11:31 AM~4521238
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> concentwate young grasshoppa, you can achieve whaat you set your mind to accomplishing
> *


i know that i can accomplish what i set my mind too thanx,but its gonna be a while befor it is done in my opinion,so ill be startin at the shows pretty basic.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DID YOU GO BY THE SHOP RYAN????????? l_O_l


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 3 2006, 01:37 PM~4540831
> *DID YOU GO BY THE SHOP RYAN?????????  l_O_l
> *




SCOTTY U GOT 2 MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS- PUT DOWN THE KEY BOARD AND GET BACK TO YOUR MOP. YOU MUST REALLY GOT A BONER FOR ME CAUSE U KEEP BRING UP PICTURES OF ME -ILL SEND YOU SOME MORE FOR YOUR COLLECTION- ILL SEND U SOME PICTURES OF MY CAR TOO--- U AINT GONNA PUNK OUT ON CHEHALIS ARE U? U STILL BRINGIN UP A CAR TO SERVE EVERYONE RIGHT? NEW YEARS HOP IN YOUR TOWN AND YOU DIDNT GO??


CHECK CALISWANGN, YOUNG HOGG, OG RIDER A COUPLE MORE- IF YOU NEED VIDEO NOT SURE OF THE VOL.S I AM ON BUT I CAN LET U KNOW.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DID YOU GO BY THE SHOP????????????????? YOU WOULD'VE SEEN THE VEHICLES. WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO SERVE ME WITH? A TOUPE? I DIDN'T GO BECAUSE OF WEATHER AND I COULDN'T GET ANY DAYTONS AS SOON AS I WANTED TO. BUT WE DON'T HAVE TO WAIT FOR CHECHALIS BALDY!!!!! BOXING RINGS ARE AVAILABLE ALL YEAR ROUND!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 3 2006, 01:59 PM~4541024
> *DID YOU GO BY THE SHOP?????????????????  YOU WOULD'VE SEEN THE VEHICLES.  WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO SERVE ME WITH? A TOUPE?  I DIDN'T GO BECAUSE OF WEATHER AND I COULDN'T GET ANY DAYTONS AS SOON AS I WANTED TO. BUT WE DON'T HAVE TO WAIT FOR CHECHALIS BALDY!!!!!  BOXING RINGS ARE AVAILABLE ALL YEAR ROUND!!!
> *




YOU A REAL GENTLEMAN AND A RIDER :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NAH I JUST HATE BUSTERS!! l_O_l


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U THE BUSTER HOMIE- BACK TO THIS---- I WANT TO SEE YOUR CAR NOT "THE CARS'


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 02:06 PM~4541088
> *U THE BUSTER HOMIE- BACK TO THIS---- I WANT TO SEE YOUR CAR NOT "THE CARS'
> *


YOU SHOULD'VE WENT BY!!!!!!!! BUT THAT'S OK YOU'LL LOOK STUPID SOON ENOUGH!  l_O_l


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

hey rider it was cool meeting you and anytime your always welcome in the 602. the shit at blvd was down hope you got the footage. hit me up when the vid is out. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by remione1_@Jan 3 2006, 02:35 PM~4541265
> *hey rider it was cool meeting you and anytime your always welcome in the 602. the shit at blvd was down hope you got the footage. hit me up when the vid is out. :thumbsup:
> *



HELLA GOOD 2 MEET U- YOUR WHOLE CREW COOL AS HELL, BIG UPS 2 TODD I WILL BE COMIN TO AZ IN MARCH- LOOK 4 ME :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 3 2006, 02:09 PM~4541123
> *YOU SHOULD'VE WENT BY!!!!!!!!  BUT THAT'S OK YOU'LL LOOK STUPID SOON ENOUGH!    l_O_l
> *




U WONT BE IN CHEHALIS JUST LIKE YOU WERENT IN LA OR LV- YOUR THE ONE THAT LOOKS DUMB CHASING ME WITH A HARD ON


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ryan stop playing with my emotions and finish up that video homie.




oh yeah happy new year fool! i thought LA was all fun and sun but i guess not! show some sneak peeks bro!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BIG DOG- GOT SOME PICS IN POST YOUR RIDE- MORE PICS COMMIN 2 NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 05:07 PM~4542097
> *WHAT UP BIG DOG- GOT SOME PICS IN POST YOUR RIDE- MORE PICS COMMIN 2 NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


damn bawg, you must have brought the NW rain down with ya...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 3 2006, 05:42 PM~4542779
> *damn bawg, you must have brought the NW rain down with ya...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IT FELT JUST LIKE OREGON THERE!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 04:07 PM~4542097
> *WHAT UP BIG DOG- GOT SOME PICS IN POST YOUR RIDE- MORE PICS COMMIN 2 NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so what's the ETW (estimated time to i'm watching) VOL 2?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MONTH???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 09:00 PM~4544016
> *MONTH???
> *


OR SHOULD I WAIT 4 BIG SCOTTYS CAR?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 09:01 PM~4544028
> *OR SHOULD I WAIT 4 BIG SCOTTYS CAR?
> *



So you're not going to have another video? Cause if you wait for that fool it would be NEVER produced.............................


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao: im sorry i prolly aint got place to laugh but that just sounded funny,sounds like if he was waitin for my car.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR RIGHT BRANDY- I BETTER NOT WAIT. LOOK OUT FOR SCOTTY IN CHEHALIS :roflmao: HE GOT PARKING LOT 2 CLEAN UP AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

so this dude aint pushing nothing? 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST HIS JAWS-----SOUNDS LIKE OTHERS WE KNOW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 03:26 PM~4541787
> *U WONT BE IN CHEHALIS JUST LIKE YOU WERENT IN LA OR LV- YOUR THE ONE THAT LOOKS DUMB CHASING ME WITH A HARD ON
> *


CHASING YOU HOW?! YOU'RE THE DOWN ASS whITE BOY!! YOU SHOULD'VE GROWN SOME BALLS AND ROLLED BY THE SHOP!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHY- IT WAS NON STOP WHEN I WENT DOWN THERE. YOU TALKING BOUT SUPERNATURALS SHOP?- I WOULD OF LIKE TO HAVE CHECKED IT OUT - U TALKIN ABOUT MY BALLS- YOU STILL GOT A CRUSH ON ME

NO ONE IN LA SEEN U WITH A CAR EITHER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 3 2006, 09:01 PM~4544028
> *OR SHOULD I WAIT 4 BIG SCOTTYS CAR?
> *


YOU COULD'VE SEEN IT


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 4 2006, 10:09 AM~4546681
> *WHY- IT WAS NON STOP WHEN I WENT DOWN THERE. YOU TALKING BOUT SUPERNATURALS SHOP?- I WOULD OF LIKE TO HAVE CHECKED IT OUT - U TALKIN ABOUT MY BALLS- YOU STILL GOT A CRUSH ON ME
> 
> NO ONE IN LA SEEN U WITH A CAR EITHER
> *


YOUR PUNK ASS SHOULD OF CALLED l_O_l


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRO DONT KNOW OR CARE ABOUT U OR YOUR MYSTERY MOBILE-
PEOPLE READ WHAT U TYPE AND COME UP 2 ME ABOUT YOUR MOUTH ON LAYITLOW- THEN U POP UP BUSTIN ON TOPICS
DONT TYPE ABOUT IT , COME SEE ME- BEST BE ON YOUR OWN SWITCH
BRING ANYTHING FUCK IT. I GET CLOWNED WITH THE BEST OF THEM GENERALLY PEOPLE I KNOW OR FOOLS THAT HAVE HELLA FAT RIDES- U FIT IN NIETHER. WHAT THE SHOPS # I CALLEM AND ASKEM ABOUT YOUR CAR-U GET ME THE NUMBER


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

not getting into this but i would like to see a pic of your ride scotty!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 3 2006, 10:09 PM~4544422
> *So you're not going to have another video? Cause if you wait for that fool it would be NEVER produced.............................
> *


AT LEAST MY SHOP IS OPEN!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

everyone wants 2 know!!! whats SuperNaturals number ??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU HAVE MY NUMBER RYAN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ONLY BITCHES GOTTA CALL TO CHECK ON SHIT YOU SHOULD'VE ROLLED THRU MAYBE YOU WOULD'VE SEEN SOMETHING? MAYBE NOT?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 01:16 PM~4547857
> *ONLY BITCHES GOTTA CALL TO CHECK ON SHIT YOU SHOULD'VE ROLLED THRU MAYBE YOU WOULD'VE SEEN SOMETHING? MAYBE NOT?
> *


I KNOW THE ANSWER
WOULDNT OF SEEN ANYTHING OF YOURS
ONLY BITCHES SIT AND LIE ON THE INTERNET


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

DON'T LIE BALDY!!! LIKE I SAID IF YOU HAD BALLS YOU WOULD'VE ROLLED THRU OR CALLED ME AND I WOULD'VE GAVE YOU A PASS!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

this shits starting to sound like a damn soap opera or whatever you call them (ie....general hospital, all my children etc...) :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 01:35 PM~4548026
> *DON'T LIE BALDY!!!  LIKE I SAID IF YOU HAD BALLS YOU WOULD'VE ROLLED THRU OR CALLED ME AND I WOULD'VE GAVE YOU A PASS!
> *



I VE BEEN POSTING OVER A MONTH I WAS GOING NEW YEARS-
ITS NOT LIKE U DIDNT KNOW- I DONT WANT NO PASSES FROM U


MY BALLS AGAIN? I SWEAR U GOT A PLAYGROUND CRUSH ON ME.


GO CHEER LEAD SOMEWHERE ELSE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOT BY MY CHOICE LORIDING69


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

can we take a commercial break i have to PEE!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOTTA GO GOTTA GO GOTTA GO RIGHT NOW :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU BETTER GO AND GET ROGAINE!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GET THIS GUY A LIFE WHILE YOUR OUT..
.. BIG-SCOTTY CLEAN-UP ON ISLE 9


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHERE IS THE CAR ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok yall im lost somebody catch me up plz.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 4 2006, 10:03 PM~4551250
> *ok yall im lost somebody catch me up plz.
> *


RYAN IS GETTING A HAIR TRANSPLANT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahhhh ok,lol wow now ima have to mention this at chehalis.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 3 2006, 10:09 PM~4544422
> *So you're not going to have another video? Cause if you wait for that fool it would be NEVER produced.............................
> *


 ARE YOU GUYS SAYING I DON'T HAVE A CAR PERIOD OR JUST A LOWRIDER? BECAUSE I HAVE SOME EXPENSIVE SHIT FOR SALE! THE BENZ IS SOLD BUT I HAVE OTHER STUFF IF YOU GUYS HAVE DEEP POCKETS! BETTER YET WHY DON'T YOU GUYS SHOW ME UP AND POST YOUR CARS UP!!!!! SINCE I'M A LIAR THAT'S AN EASY WIN FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 4 2006, 12:21 PM~4547508
> *not getting into this but i would like to see a pic of your ride scotty!
> *


I HAVE POSTED NEW CARS AND CLASSIC CARS ON HERE!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

do you 2 have anything better to fight about, like bitches and hoes :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint sayin nothin about that scotty,but i aint got lay it low worthy pic of my ride at the moment,


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

A LOWRIDER. A HOPPER. ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL WHAT ?


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

OR LA STYLE CHAINS AND SHIT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

WHO ME? mines is just a lowrider,no hopper for me for a while.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

NAW WASNT TALKIN BOUT YOU HOMIE.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BY THE WAY I AINT STARTYING ANYTHING I'M JUST BACKIN THE HOMIE'S UP. WHERE IS YOU CAR. NOSE IT UP OR SHUT UP !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok man you keep losin me man,i think i know you aint talkin bout me that time,


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

big scotty where is your car ?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 4 2006, 11:11 PM~4551672
> *ARE YOU GUYS SAYING I DON'T HAVE A CAR PERIOD OR JUST A LOWRIDER?  BECAUSE I HAVE SOME EXPENSIVE SHIT FOR SALE! THE BENZ IS SOLD BUT I HAVE OTHER STUFF IF YOU GUYS HAVE DEEP POCKETS!  BETTER YET WHY DON'T YOU GUYS SHOW ME UP AND POST YOUR CARS UP!!!!!  SINCE I'M A LIAR THAT'S AN EASY WIN FOR YOU GUYS!!!!!
> *


wait for VOL 2.......is yours going to be on there? :dunno:

both of mine have been on video and magazine. what about yours?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 4 2006, 11:43 PM~4551895
> *ok man you keep losin me man,i think i know you aint talkin bout me that time,
> *


young grasshoppa read all the post homie before jumping in head first. you straight we got your back as well!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

the answer is ----HE AINT GOT SHIT

DONT GET BIT BY THE JUNK YARD DOG


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 07:07 AM~4552760
> *the answer is ----HE AINT GOT SHIT
> 
> DONT GET BIT BY THE JUNK YARD DOG
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 4 2006, 11:16 PM~4551693
> *do you 2 have anything better to fight about, like bitches and hoes :dunno:
> *


WE LEAVE THAT E-BEGGING UP TO YOU HOMIE!!!!!!! THIS IS BETWEEN ME AND MR. RYAN! YOU GUYS JUST SIT BACK AND ENJOY THE SHOW!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 4 2006, 11:16 PM~4551699
> *i aint sayin nothin about that scotty,but i aint got lay it low worthy pic of my ride at the moment,
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE! I DON'T MIND FOLKS TALKING ABOUT ME AND I DON'T GET ALL BUTT-HURT OVER IT! I'VE CALLED FOOLS OUT AND THEY NEVER EXCEPT TE CHALLENGE SO I AIN'T TRIPPIN'. IF HE WOULD'VE STOPPED BY THE SHOP HE WOULD'VE SEEN SOMETHING THAT'S ALL!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 5 2006, 06:32 AM~4552605
> *wait for VOL 2.......is yours going to be on there?  :dunno:
> 
> both of mine have been on video and magazine. what about yours?
> *


LRM DEC. 2002 HOMIE. LOOK ON SHOP TALK


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

an empty space where your car should be?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 5 2006, 10:42 AM~4554032
> *:0
> *


I DON'T HAVE THAT HOTLINE ANYMORE DAN. TOO MANY GOOFY MIDWEST wHITE DUDES LIKE YOU KEPT CALLING!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 10:46 AM~4554057
> *an empty space where your car should be?
> *


NO AN EMPTY SPACE WHERE YOU USO PLAQUE AND HAIR PIECE SHOULD BE HOMIE!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HE WANTS HIS BUT HURT BUT IM NOT GAY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOT MY PLAQUE ON MY ARM - YOURS ARE ON YOUR TEETH- CAN ANY ONE ON THIS PLANET GET ME A PICTURE OF HIS LYING ASS CAR


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 5 2006, 01:46 PM~4554058
> *I DON'T HAVE THAT HOTLINE ANYMORE DAN.  TOO MANY GOOFY MIDWEST wHITE DUDES LIKE YOU KEPT CALLING!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT AFFORD IT-


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 10:52 AM~4554101
> *GOT MY PLAQUE ON MY ARM - YOURS ARE ON YOUR TEETH- CAN ANY ONE ON THIS PLANET GET ME A PICTURE OF HIS LYING ASS CAR
> *


I POSTED PAST AND PRESENT RIDES RON HOWARD, JR.!!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

look bro not trying to bust up yall spat or whatever it is yall got going but i just want to check out the ride you got that's all. so if you got one post it if not then post you don't have one apologize for wasting our time and get ready for some clown shoes!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Scotty's bucket. :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE- AWWW- NO PINK ON IN THAT PIC?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 5 2006, 10:58 AM~4554148
> *look bro not trying to bust up yall spat or whatever it is yall got going but i just want to check out the ride you got that's all. so if you got one post it if not then post you don't have one apologize for wasting our time and get ready for some clown shoes!
> *


DON'T HAVE TO CLOWN ME HOMIE. HE HASN'T POSTED HIS UP BUT HE'S CLAIMING WHAT I DON'T HAVE. THAT'S PRETTY STUPID IF YOU ASK ME. NOW YOU HAVEN'T SEEN ON HERE OF ME SAYING HE DOESN'T HAVE A CAR? WHY WOULD I CARE ON WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS!! THAT'S FOR BITCHES!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HERE'S YOU OPIE!!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 5 2006, 11:09 AM~4554226
> *DON'T HAVE TO CLOWN ME HOMIE.  HE HASN'T POSTED HIS UP BUT HE'S CLAIMING WHAT I DON'T HAVE.  THAT'S PRETTY STUPID IF YOU ASK ME. NOW YOU HAVEN'T SEEN ON HERE OF ME SAYING HE DOESN'T HAVE A CAR?  WHY WOULD I CARE ON WHAT ANOTHER MAN HAS!! THAT'S FOR BITCHES!!!!
> *


not clowing bro just like to see what everyone is rolling that's all.


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

WTF SCOTTY I CAME INTO LOWRIDER GENERAL TO READ THIS WEAK OWNAGE?!?!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 5 2006, 11:19 AM~4554309
> *not clowing bro just like to see what everyone is rolling that's all.
> *


I'LL TAKE A PICTURE OF THE RIDES WITH A SPECIAL MESSAGE FOR MR. RYAN HOMIE. I WILL POST THEM UP TOMORROW AFTERNOON FOR YOU. I HAD TO CLOWN SOME FOOLS LIKE BALDY IN THE CAR STEREO FORUM WHO DOUBTED ME ND THEY WENT AWAY LIKE A HO WITH CRABS!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JESSE CAN U GET HIM TO LEAVE WITH U? I AINT GOIN OUT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 5 2006, 11:31 AM~4554385
> *I'LL TAKE OF THE RIDES WITH A SPECIAL MESSAGE FOR MR. RYAN HOMIE.  I WILL POST THEM UP TOMORROW AFTERNOON FOR YOU.  I HAD TO CLOWN SOME FOOLS LIKE BALDY IN THE CAR STEREO FORUM WHO DOUBTED ME ND THEY WENT AWAY LIKE A HO WITH CRABS!!!!!!!
> *



I BET HE GONNA POST SOME OLD ASS PIC OF HIM STANDIN NEXT TO A REAL RIDERS CAR AND CLAIM ITS HIS AGAIN


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 01:31 PM~4554390
> *JESSE CAN U GET HIM TO LEAVE WITH U? I AINT GOIN OUT
> *


:roflmao:

FK DAT!!!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

tell that foo to show the ride with his pink slip...lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 11:35 AM~4554419
> *I BET HE GONNA POST SOME OLD ASS PIC OF HIM STANDIN NEXT TO A REAL RIDERS CAR AND CLAIM ITS HIS AGAIN
> *


WHEN DID I DO THAT BALDY? DON'T GET HIT AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHY ARE YOUR EARS ORANGE?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO BUT YOUR TEETH ARE- GET THAT BRUSH OUT FROM YOUR LITTLE BOAT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jan 5 2006, 11:41 AM~4554482
> *tell that foo to show the ride  with his pink slip...lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DID U DUE TIME? IS THAT WHEN U TURNED GAY?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

GET SPELL CHECK HOMIE!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 5 2006, 11:01 AM~4554167
> *Scotty's bucket.  :0
> *


OH MY GAWD- EVEN NEXT TO HIS ASHY SKIN HE STILL GOT ORANGE TEETH- AND U CLOWN MY FRIENDS ABOUT THEIR DENTAL ISSUE?? 1800 DENTIST HOMIE

ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 5 2006, 01:45 PM~4554507
> *WHEN DID I DO THAT BALDY? DON'T GET HIT AGAIN!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 12:01 PM~4554576
> *OH MY GAWD- EVEN NEXT TO HIS ASHY SKIN HE STILL GOT ORANGE TEETH- AND U CLOWN MY FRIENDS ABOUT THEIR DENTAL ISSUE?? 1800 DENTIST HOMIE
> 
> ANY MORE PICS?
> *


GOT A LOT OF PICS HOMIE. POST YOUR CADDY HOWDY DOODY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I HOPE I DONT GET HIT ON AGAIN...............BY U
SENDING U SOME FLOSS 2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

POST YOUR CHEVORLEGS


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=230785


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i don't give a damn what's going on i just want to see a new lowrider video!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

FOR REAL LORIDING69 ME TOO HOMIE !


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

POST YOUR CHEVORLEGS

DONT CLOWN HIM LIKE THAT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

haha 

SCOTTYS MAKIN SOME VIDEOS 2

THE JANITOR CHRONICLES

SHIT STARS

POOPCHA

YOUNG LOGG

CALI-CLEANIN

LOW URINEL SCENE

O G SCRUBBER

360 BOWL

LIFT N LIDS



DID I MISS ANY?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OLD SCHOOL -TURD RIDER


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 09:30 PM~4557473
> *:wave:
> *


you like the tat?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL UCE!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=230081
MANY MORE PICS OF VOL. 2 HERE


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2006, 11:33 PM~4558269
> *BEAUTIFUL UCE!!
> *


thank u mijo...it hurt :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok sorry guys but im still laughin pretty good over here,hey dont worry i needed to laugh,but i would still like to see a pic of scotties ride,even if its old.ryan how bout postin one up of your ride,you still gots the mc right,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM COMIN WITH A BIG BODY DOG


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 6 2006, 01:11 AM~4559184
> *ok sorry guys but im still laughin pretty good over here,hey dont worry i needed to laugh,but i would still like to see a pic of scotties ride,even if its old.ryan how bout postin one up of your ride,you still gots the mc right,
> *


I'LL TAKE SOME CURRENT ONES FOR YOU


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

POST UP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SURE WILL BALDY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I GUESS THERE IS NO RIDE. ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 6 2006, 12:03 PM~4561610
> *SURE WILL BALDY!!!!!!!!!
> *


GET A CLOSE UP OF YOUR MOUTH I WANT TO PAINT MY CAR THE SAME SHADE OF ORANGE


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THAT WAS A GOOD ONE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT MATCHES THIS- YOUR ORANGE MIGHT NOT WORK


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

2006 BELONGS TO THE BIGG "I"!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 6 2006, 04:47 PM~4563598
> *WHAT MATCHES THIS- YOUR ORANGE MIGHT NOT WORK
> *


OLD PICTURE OF SOMEBODY ELSE'S CAR!!!!!!!!!! TAKE A WHOLE PIC OF THAT PILE OF GARBAGE!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK YOU IF THAT AINT MINE HOMIE- U GET MORE PICS WHEN I SEE U POST SOMETHING THATS "REALLY" YOURS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ALL THE SHIT I SAY IS MINE IS MINE. IF IT'S NOT MINE I SAY SO!!!!!!!!! ASK YOUR BOY SHOWANDGO ON HERE WHAT HE SAW WHEN HE WAS AT THE SHOP LAST WEEK.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 6 2006, 07:39 PM~4564579
> *OLD PICTURE OF SOMEBODY ELSE'S CAR!!!!!!!!!!  TAKE A WHOLE PIC OF THAT PILE OF GARBAGE!!!!!!
> *



mmmmm I believe that you are wrongggggggggggggggggggg again Scotty, that is Ryan's newest BIG BODY in the works........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 6 2006, 09:44 PM~4565311
> *mmmmm I believe that you are wrongggggggggggggggggggg again Scotty, that is Ryan's newest BIG BODY in the works........... :biggrin:
> *


I agree i have seen it with my own eyes


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR TURN POTTY


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

NOW WHERE IS YOU RIDE SCOTTY


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

onetight87---------- ya there a good car club, but for the NORTH*WEST and the 503 its big bad UCE fam in o6


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REAL RIDERS UNITE!!!


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Jan 7 2006, 03:20 AM~4566307
> *onetight87---------- ya there a good car club, but for the NORTH*WEST and the 503 its big bad UCE fam in o6
> *


i feel special when people post pictures of my own tat.... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 7 2006, 10:46 AM~4567577
> *REAL RIDERS UNITE!!!
> *


and you know this! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Jan 7 2006, 12:42 AM~4566226
> *NOW WHERE IS YOU RIDE SCOTTY
> *


I'M POOR I CAN'T AFFORD A CAR!! CAN YOU GUYS DONATE TO ME ONE OF YOUR BUCKETS?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 11:01 PM~4565780
> *I agree i have seen it with my own eyes
> *


I KNOW IT'S HIS TONY. YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW THAT RYAN IS MY ADOPTED LITTLE BROTHER! WE JUST USE HIS PALE ASS TO GET US INTO COUNTRY CLUBS AND BETTER LOAN DEALS AT THE BANKS!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Jan 7 2006, 03:20 AM~4566307
> *onetight87---------- ya there a good car club, but for the NORTH*WEST and the 503 its big bad UCE fam in o6
> *


HEY I GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU AND UCE BUT I GOTTA GIVE IT UP FOR MY BOY'S FROM INDIVIDUALS !


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 7 2006, 01:17 PM~4568310
> *i feel special when people post pictures of my own tat.... :biggrin:
> *


 i was just showing that we are down :biggrin: UCE FAMILY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok guys,nice undies on the big body ryan,and scotty id send you a pic of my ride but everyone would know its mine,so how bout you get a pic of yours for us to see,i still would like to see one or 2 of yours also.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 9 2006, 12:19 AM~4576814
> *ok guys,nice undies on the big body ryan,and scotty id send you a pic of my ride but everyone would know its mine,so how bout you get a pic of yours for us to see,i still would like to see one or 2 of yours also.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

someone else thinkin like me? wow and i thought i was the one most ignore.


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 7 2006, 04:26 PM~4568647
> *I KNOW IT'S HIS TONY.  YOU GUYS DON'T KNOW THAT RYAN IS MY ADOPTED LITTLE BROTHER! WE JUST USE HIS PALE ASS TO GET US INTO COUNTRY CLUBS AND BETTER LOAN DEALS AT THE BANKS!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

scotty keep it real.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 8 2006, 11:32 PM~4577149
> *i thought i was the one most ignore.
> *


you are


























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=231752&st=20

RYAN AT HIS FINEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SCOTT CALL ME ***- YOUR BULLSHIT IS OLD- 503 997 7188

GROW UP


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU'RE THE ***!! WHY DO YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU? I DON'T HAVE THE NUMBER TO A HAIR TRANSPLANT DR.!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 9 2006, 11:32 AM~4579281
> *YOU'RE THE ***!! WHY DO YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU? I DON'T HAVE THE NUMBER TO A HAIR TRANSPLANT DR.!!!!!!!!
> *



U DIDNT ANSWER- I WANT TO CALL U TO SQUASH YOUR BULL SHIT.
BUT YOUR CLEANING THE LADIES JOHN RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 9 2006, 01:32 PM~4579281
> *YOU'RE THE ***!! WHY DO YOU WANT ME TO CALL YOU? I DON'T HAVE THE NUMBER TO A HAIR TRANSPLANT DR.!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT KIND OF COMPANY U RUN?

LET ME KNOW SO I CAN TRY TO RUN IT IN THE GROUND

KEEP SWEATIN


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 9 2006, 11:47 AM~4579360
> *WHAT KIND OF COMPANY U RUN?
> 
> LET ME KNOW SO I CAN TRY TO RUN IT IN THE GROUND
> ...


RUN IT INTO THE GROUND???????? WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO? CLOG UP MY PIPES WITH ALL THE HAIR THAT FALLS OUT OF YOUR HEAD?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche scotty! lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU KNOW HAIR BALLS JANITOR


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 9 2006, 01:52 PM~4579386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche scotty!  lmfao!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

VOL 2 AND 3 ARE REALLY GONNA HURT YOUR FEELINGS


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

do you have a release date yet bro?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ASK SCOTTY HE GOT ALL THE ANSWERS


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 9 2006, 02:51 PM~4579380
> *RUN IT INTO THE GROUND????????  WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO? CLOG UP MY PIPES WITH ALL THE HAIR THAT FALLS OUT OF YOUR HEAD?
> *


HEY SCOTTY U CAN MAKE A RUG OUTTA HIS HAIR


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CLASS ACT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 9 2006, 01:15 PM~4579869
> *HEY SCOTTY U CAN MAKE A RUG OUTTA HIS HAIR
> *


HOW ABOUT A MASK FOR YOUR UGLY ASS MUG


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 9 2006, 04:26 PM~4579973
> *HOW ABOUT A MASK FOR YOUR UGLY ASS MUG
> *


HAHAHA FAT ASS BALDY ,U GETTIN CLOWNED FROM EVERY ANGLE YA POLE SMOKER :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CRANK KILLS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

mods can we delete this? topic losts its point


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed its lost it way far ago


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

JUST TO MANY FUCKIN HATERS THAT DONT HAVE CARS.

Page http://WWW.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM

HIT YOUR OWN DAMN SWITCH, LET YOUR CAR DO THE TALKING


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

LOOK EVERYONE, SCOTTY GOT A FUCKIN BOOB JOB :0 

[attachmentid=418630]


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey thats where my human pillow went,give it back lol lol


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

she got tits, but the bitch looks like a bomb went off on her face


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHECK IT OUT-

IN A MONTH OR TWO I WILL HAVE VOL.2 AND VOL.3 READY

VOL. 2 7 CITY NW HOP STOPS FROM ALBANY TO SEATTLE
VOL. 3 GLADIATOR SHOW & THE LENGENDARY MAJESTICS NEWS YEARS PICNIC

EACH DVD IS APPROX 1 1/2 LONG. 


TIGHT NEWLY DESIGNED SHIRTS TOO!! $15 EA.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

PUT MY NAME ON 2 DVD'S AND 3 SHIRTS!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I GOT U BRO


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

gonna need two 4XL's and a DVD


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill b lookin to get a dvd as per the shirt ill wait to see how they look in person.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i want 2xxl, 2xl, 2lg, and 2 dvd's.......maybe even more.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 11 2006, 03:54 AM~4592326
> *LOOK EVERYONE, SCOTTY GOT A FUCKIN BOOB JOB :0
> 
> [attachmentid=418630]
> *


BETTER THAN A JHERI CURL AND SLIT WRIST!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

V. 1 V.2 V.3 ALL AVAILBLE SOON

15 EA OR 25 FOR 2 35 FOR ALL 3

NEW DESIGNED T SHIRT 15 EA


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 12 2006, 09:59 AM~4602286
> *V. 1 V.2 V.3 ALL AVAILBLE SOON
> 
> 15 EA OR 25 FOR 2 35 FOR ALL 3
> ...


have you posted a pic of the new design T-shirt?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

da,m i'm gonna have to get another job so i can get the full meal deal for everything


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS THE BEST I CAN DO

FEEL FREE TO POST ANY IDEAS FOR SHIRT DESIGNS
I GOT A COUPLE BREWING- NOT READY TO POST JUST YET.

SHOOT ME SOME SUBMISSIONS :biggrin: 

THE WINNER OF COURSE GETS A FREE ONE! LOL

TRYIN TO KEEP THE PRICES RIGHT FOR THE PEOPLE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 12 2006, 01:35 PM~4603467
> *da,m i'm gonna have to get another job so i can get the full meal deal for everything
> *


you know i was just f'n wit ya... but i will hit you up for the workds....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS ALL GOOD FAMILY!! V2 AND V3 COMIN LIKE A ONE TWO PUNCH

BY RIDER FOR U RIDERS!!!!


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 12 2006, 10:44 PM~4607501
> *ITS ALL GOOD FAMILY!! V2 AND V3 COMIN LIKE A ONE TWO PUNCH
> 
> BY RIDER FOR U RIDERS!!!!
> *


GET OFF THE COMPUTER AND GET TO WORK.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOUR CHIP BAG GOTTA HOLE IN IT!! :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Things are happen HERE...............................Check out my signature...................


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP JENDAS.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 12 2006, 09:37 PM~4607898
> *YOUR CHIP BAG GOTTA HOLE IN IT!! :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD MORNING TGIF


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 13 2006, 08:48 AM~4610456
> *GOOD MORNING TGIF
> *


WOO HOO it's friday the 13th :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats why i feel funny 2 day


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 13 2006, 09:47 AM~4610793
> *thats why i feel funny 2 day
> *


you feel funny from those funny cigars..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

medicated cigars lol


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh yeah i forgot medicinal purposes......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TEAM CHRONIC REFORMING IN PHOENIX uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

bro i'm feeling that vol 3 cover.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 15 2006, 09:13 AM~4624533
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im feelin a case of beer and some relaxin cigars,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah bro, dont forget the Corona bottles


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what did you think the case of beer was? :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sometimes you drink that cheap shit that makes everyone else throw up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what 211? only when i wanna get a fast buzz then ill drink that,otherwise its corona,or the occasional smirnoff if i still have to drive somewhere,.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn smirnoff


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it goes down well.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so does Corona, almost like water


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Ryan, get at us about distributorship


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup larry,and i believe ryan is gonna be at the picnic man.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2006, 01:00 AM~4631174
> *sup larry,and i believe ryan is gonna be at the picnic man.
> *


WHAT PICNIC WHEN???


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Jan 16 2006, 04:02 AM~4631180
> *WHAT PICNIC WHEN???
> *


SEMPER FI C.C. PNW PICNIC
AUGUST 12, 2005
RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
LACEY, WASHINGTON


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 16 2006, 01:09 AM~4631194
> *SEMPER FI C.C. PNW PICNIC
> AUGUST 12, 2005
> RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
> ...


  OH YEA GOT IT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Jan 16 2006, 04:10 AM~4631196
> *  OH YEA GOT IT
> *


talk to Ray, he knows whats up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i thought you knew larry,oh well,its the first one im puttin together so it aint exactly somethin extravagent but we aimin for everyone to have fun and for everyone that can make it to enjoy themselves,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2006, 01:25 AM~4631262
> *i thought you knew larry,oh well,its the first one im puttin together so it aint exactly somethin extravagent but we aimin for everyone to have fun and for everyone that can make it to enjoy themselves,
> *


NO I KNEW I THOUGHT MAYBE U WERE TALKING THAT THERE WAS A SOONER GATHERING THAN THAN AUG 12TH, 



NEVERMIND ME IM DRUNK!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I guess that's how y'all do it in the northwest, but I'm buzzed to, so everyone get your drink on :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 16 2006, 01:30 AM~4631279
> *I guess that's how y'all do it in the northwest, but I'm buzzed to, so everyone get your drink on :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah i was thinkin bfor chehalis,but loridin updated me on when a better time would be,and big tony helped in me choosin a time.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so what time will it be?


----------

